# Hair loss on Bridge of Dogs Nose



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

After looking closely at my Husky/Kangal mix males face today, me and my partner noticed some hair loss on the bridge of his snout. (halfway between his eyes and nose)
Because he has black hair it was hard to notice, but on closer inspection we noticed a semi circle of hair loss, there is no redness at all, no inflammation, just his normal black skin colouring underneath. He is not itching and doesn't appear to be bothered by it.
Has anyone got any ideas about what this problem could be?
Thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Does he ever wear a headcollar or a muzzle? Or does he like to stick his nose under fences/doors/gates etc?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

No he never wears a head collar or a muzzle.
He doesn't stick his nose under anything either.
Really not sure what the problem could be,:confused1: he does spend a lot of time on the walk sniffing grass and sometimes lays down to sniff it even more as he gets strong scents (not sure that is even relevant)
We are just worried as to what it can be.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Could you post up a pic?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for your help.
No, have tried taking pic but it doesn't come out, you can't see a thing at all because he has black fur and the skin underneath is black too.
It is halfway between his eyes and nose and the thinning hair looks like the letter 'n'.
No redness, no itchiness, no dandruff.
I was thinking it may be some type of allergy but I am not sure if allergies could cause a problem like this?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone else have any ideas what could be causing this problem with my boy?
Thanks.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

my chocolate lab has this, but we figured it is because he is always sniffing under the door.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for your help.
Although he doesn't sniff at doors or under doors at all
Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiarloss on bridge of nose could be genetic, as is hairless eye rims. Sometimes its a thing adolecents go through and hair will come back in time.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you absolutely positive he doesn't put his head under doors or a stair gate or anything? He might do it when you aren't at home, perhaps under bars in his crate? 
I don't think allergies would cause such a specific pattern of hair loss. 

Oh, another thought- Angel rubs her nose with her paws, she's had a few hairs here and there lost. Does he rub his nose at all? 

Sorry I can't be of any more help!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

The only other thing that springs to mind to add to other replies (and without a photo) is ringworm.

Have a good look all over him to see if there are any other patches and if so a trip to the vets is in order.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Are you absolutely positive he doesn't put his head under doors or a stair gate or anything? He might do it when you aren't at home, perhaps under bars in his crate?
> I don't think allergies would cause such a specific pattern of hair loss.
> 
> Oh, another thought- Angel rubs her nose with her paws, she's had a few hairs here and there lost. Does he rub his nose at all?
> ...


Thanks for you replies. We don't have a stair gate or any doors he can put his head under. He is never in a crate.

He does rub his face sometimes but this looks like too much hair has come out for that.

He is 6 years old.

Can't see any hair loss anywhere else.

As there is no redness, no raised areas I don't think it is ringworm.

We are a little confused as to what could have caused it.:confused1:

Any other thoughts that come to peoples minds, can you let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ceearott said:


> Hiarloss on bridge of nose could be genetic, as is hairless eye rims. Sometimes its a thing adolecents go through and hair will come back in time.


I hope it is this


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Amongss other things mentioned, it could also be and old injury, they can sometimes heal perfectly but the hair not grow back as a form of scarring. It could be from any point in his life even a puppy within the litter. Its more common in people for the hair not to grow back, but it happens in horses and other animals too.


----------



## higirl (May 4, 2012)

Amy-manycats said:


> Amongss other things mentioned, it could also be and old injury, they can sometimes heal perfectly but the hair not grow back as a form of scarring. It could be from any point in his life even a puppy within the litter. Its more common in people for the hair not to grow back, but it happens in horses and other animals too.


Sometimes it would. I have a dog and its situation the same with your dog. So, i make a conclusion, no matter what happens, we all need to keep healthy.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm no expert by any means, but our dog has semi-circle baldy spots on his head. On his temples and the top of his head, from his underactive thyroid. He lost hair on his tail from it aswell.
Like, I said, I'm no expert, I just thought I'd say.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help.
We have been monitoring the hairloss on him and it hasn't appeared to change anymore, he has lost the hair inside the 'n' shape on his snout, so we will keep an eye on him and will put suncream on the area when we go out in the sun, it appears to be just in that one area and not spreading, fingers crossed.
Its definetely not an old injury, will keep you all posted.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just to let everyone that is interested know, our boy had a bacterial skin infection in the end, we was given some treatment to put on it and we are very happy because the hair is starting to come back!


----------



## Tina skates (Jan 31, 2016)

DogLove3 said:


> Just to let everyone that is interested know, our boy had a bacterial skin infection in the end, we was given some treatment to put on it and we are very happy because the hair is starting to come back!


Hi I know this is an old post but our sausage dog seems to have the same problem . His not itching it no dandruff no sores just losing hair . You said they found out it was a bacterial infection how did they find that out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tina skates said:


> Hi I know this is an old post but our sausage dog seems to have the same problem . His not itching it no dandruff no sores just losing hair . You said they found out it was a bacterial infection how did they find that out


Have you spoken to your vet about the hair loss it could be something simple, the longer you leave it the harder it might be to sort out.


----------

